
Chronic Complainers Drain the Life From a Startup - ahirai2
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/10/chronic-complainers-drain-the-life-from-a-startup/
======
tomjen3
I am not sure I buy this argument. While some complaining is obviously not
warranted, much of it does point of specific pain points (especially something
like, "why do I have to follow this procedure, it is stupid", "I hate this
program") and "my manager doesn't understand me".

If you simply turn it down as complaining you won't get to fix the issues in
your company. Big stupid companies are created that way. Do you want to be
disrupted by the next YC batch?

------
invalidOrTaken
Something is off about this article. If anyone is truly a chronic complainer,
they shouldn't have had a chance of getting hired. Startup employees need to
be similar to founders, because both their compensation and the effects of
their work are closer to that of founders than they are to employees at
BigCorp.

------
DanBC
Frustrating title - they're not talking about customers complaining about
service or product. Rather, they're talking about whining, bitching, moaning,
grumbling, to fellow cow-orkers.

> _Ten to twenty hours a month is a lot of time to waste_

Sometimes not working isn't waste, it makes active working more productive.
And 20 hours a month is nothing. I've been in jobs where most people would
waste easily 10 hours per week with no effort. (Just as working at someone
else's startup is useful experience: you should try working minimum wage at an
established firm to see how they do things wrong.)

To address the article: there's not much you can do about people constantly
moaning. Telling them to "fuck off" causes more trouble than it's worth; you
can't really ignore them; they are toxic but what can be done?

